# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_83SD - LG KU1700 and KH1600 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_83SD - LG KU1700 and KH1600 added. 
New version - LGQ_1_83SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG CYON KU1700 and KH1600.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

